# Ghastly Egyptian Experience



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

From a Google and Amazon search, I found scene setters that I would hang in areas that I wanted decorated.
And around columns inside and outside. Pictures to follow.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

The small figurines on the mantel are the trophies for Best Costumes.
Best Woman, Best Man, Best Couple & Best Overall.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

There definitely needs a pyramid tomb so we put this at the entry. Guests will enter through the pyramid. The scene setters create the ambience of the tomb. Hung with back to back tape on all three sides, including the door. Insside the tomb is the mummy, skelly, an Egyptian chest and of course, a sarcophagus.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

This is so awesome!! It's going to be a great party!!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

13doctorwho said:


> This is so awesome!! It's going to be a great party!!
> Thank you 13doctorwho. You have more confidence than I.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This is one of my working themes and love what you’ve done so far with invite and decor/props. The pyramid, like wow! Came out great and what an entrance it makes. Look forward to more photos.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

I am soooo not worthy of this post!!!


----------



## Smdoyle (Jul 11, 2018)

Mummy dancing hip hop on our wall - $4.99 projection on HallowFX


----------



## 1000th Happy Haunt (Nov 5, 2015)

Smdoyle said:


> Mummy dancing hip hop on our wall - $4.99 projection on HallowFX
> View attachment 755790


Good idea - there's nothing scarier than a white guy trying to dance. 😄


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Your pyramid is amazing!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Party was a huge success! Everyone came to party and entering through the pyramid into the tomb was a good way to get the party started. We had 100 people attend and everyone dressed in costumes. (I don't invite them back if they show up without costumes) hahaha
Pictures to follow


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

The aftermath of the party!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Seriously an outstanding set up!!! I love that all your guests came costumed (so hard to convince people sometimes) and looks like they were a fun crowd. Fabulous costumes too. And kudos to all the men who wore the short outfits. I know I couldn’t get my husband to do that. Thank you so much for sharing. 

Where on earth did you get the camel, and please don’t say the desert or Egypt 🐪🐫🤣


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Question on your food items. I’ve seen and in fact have a pyramid form. Did you make that as a cake or cheese appetizer? And where did you get the Sphinx mold? Curious what that was prepared as.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Your black mannequins were perfect use for some of your props given IRL some of the statutes were carved from black basalt.

The mummy hand invites came out nice too. What a great party.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Seriously an outstanding set up!!! I love that all your guests came costumed (so hard to convince people sometimes) and looks like they were a fun crowd. Fabulous costumes too. And kudos to all the men who wore the short outfits. I know I couldn’t get my husband to do that. Thank you so much for sharing.
> 
> Where on earth did you get the camel, and please don’t say the desert or Egypt 🐪🐫🤣


I bought it from Oriental Trading. it is a flat 2 dimensional stand up.


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

That looks like it was EPIC. The decorations were just fantastic. It looks like everyone did great with their costumes and really got in to it. It must of been an insane amount of fun!! So jealous...


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Question on your food items. I’ve seen and in fact have a pyramid form. Did you make that as a cake or cheese appetizer? And where did you get the Sphinx mold? Curious what that was prepared as.


Yes, the pyramids are made from plaster of Paris in a mold. Then i used a pointed object to carve the stones, not worrying to much if they were not perfect. Then painted them with a spray paint.
The Sphinx's were bought from Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001S5HL9Y/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your compliments. It definitely was a blast creating this theme.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

bettyboop said:


> I bought it from Oriental Trading. it is a flat 2 dimensional stand up.


Thanks for the thread replies. I sent you a PM as well.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

13doctorwho said:


> That looks like it was EPIC. The decorations were just fantastic. It looks like everyone did great with their costumes and really got in to it. It must of been an insane amount of fun!! So jealous...


Thank you so much. I seriously do not invite anyone back if they come with no costume. It's too much work and expense for guests not to respect your efforts. (And i think they know this )


----------



## 4fun (Nov 11, 2021)

bettyboop said:


> Thank you so much. I seriously do not invite anyone back if they come with no costume. It's too much work and expense for guests not to respect your efforts. (And i think they know this )


I love your hardline position on uncostumed guests! Could not agree with you more! And especially because your decor and setup is just out of this world! The phrase “over the top” isn’t adequate to describe your effort! So amazing!


----------



## 1000th Happy Haunt (Nov 5, 2015)

bettyboop said:


> Yes, the pyramids are made from plaster of Paris in a mold. Then i used a pointed object to carve the stones, not worrying to much if they were not perfect. Then painted them with a spray paint.
> The Sphinx's were bought from Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001S5HL9Y/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1


The Sphinx was found along the Amazon?! The Nat'l Geographic Society must be notified! 🧐


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

4fun said:


> I love your hardline position on uncostumed guests! Could not agree with you more! And especially because your decor and setup is just out of this world! The phrase “over the top” isn’t adequate to describe your effort! So amazing!


Thank you very much. 💖


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

1000th Happy Haunt said:


> The Sphinx was found along the Amazon?! The Nat'l Geographic Society must be notified! 🧐


😅


----------



## 1000th Happy Haunt (Nov 5, 2015)

bettyboop said:


> The aftermath of the party!!!
> 
> View attachment 757405


"I drank too much and fell on my asp."


----------



## bnorman (Nov 14, 2021)

bettyboop said:


> Party was a huge success! Everyone came to party and entering through the pyramid into the tomb was a good way to get the party started. We had 100 people attend and everyone dressed in costumes. (I don't invite them back if they show up without costumes) hahaha
> Pictures to follow


What a fantastic job you and your husband did! It's no wonder why your guests had such a great time.


----------



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

Really well done! You embody the spirit of this forum. Very entertaining.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

bnorman said:


> What a fantastic job you and your husband did! It's no wonder why your guests had such a great time.
> [/QUOTE
> Thank you very much for your compliment.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

dpeterson said:


> Really well done! You embody the spirit of this forum. Very entertaining.


WOW, thank you.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness....I’m in love with EVERYTHING but especially that ENTRANCE!!! Dang, u guys really knocked it out of the park. Excellent job...now I wanna do mine  lol


----------

